# Badminton Players



## sant1nho (May 11, 2010)

Hi,

Is there any badminton player? Medium to advanced level!!!
Give a shout.
Sant1nho


----------



## mountain (Apr 28, 2010)

i live in dubai ....but m very fond of the game but i dont know how to play ..i tried couple of times but couldnt able to make it


----------



## sant1nho (May 11, 2010)

*Badminton*

I am back in the UK right now and will be back in Dubai towards mid June. At that point i will let you know, so we could hook up and play some shots.
Santinho


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am also interested where do ypou play?


----------



## sant1nho (May 11, 2010)

*Badminton*

While in London I do play in various clubs. I will be going back to Dubai in a month time. I will contact to arrange with you guys.



mikeyb said:


> I am also interested where do ypou play?


----------



## baldguy ! (May 17, 2010)

*hey*



sant1nho said:


> While in London I do play in various clubs. I will be going back to Dubai in a month time. I will contact to arrange with you guys.


i am possibly moving to dubai end jun/early jul, play badminton once a week here in NL, would like to continue there if i find some partners. let me know if you guys get it going..

good luck !


----------



## daniel85 (May 18, 2010)

sant1nho said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any badminton player? Medium to advanced level!!!
> Give a shout.
> Sant1nho


I have played badminton at high school, university and at a local club. I played to a decent level but not often competitively. Although I am currently about 3 years out of practice! Moving to Discovery gardens or JBR in the first week of June. Would be interested to know if there if there are facilities nearby and if anyone is interested in a game!?


----------



## butterfly26 (May 24, 2010)

*yep me*

i like to play badminton a lot . moving from london to Dubai in the first week of June. if you are interested write me some lines: [
cheers!


----------



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

*im an ok player and got a free badmintoncourt*

Hi

Danish 30 year old guy. Live in "The Residences" in Burj Dubai. One of our facilities is a free badmintoncourt.

contact me at tunsheik"a"gmail com

and we can hook up

Daniel


----------

